# [SOLVED] Do fans ever turn off while tower is on?



## 10pmStalker (Mar 25, 2008)

Just built a new pc and the fans have been going non stop for about 15 hours, wondering if they will go off when its idling?


----------



## AlienMenace (Apr 10, 2008)

*Re: Do fans ever turn off while tower is on?*

No, they stay running. If bios controlled, they may slow down a little if your case gets cooler inside, but never stops.


----------



## 10pmStalker (Mar 25, 2008)

thanks for your reply. Being on 24/7 Is it pretty hard on the electricity bill or does that depend on how good of a power supply you have?


----------



## magnethead (Mar 18, 2006)

It depends on your power supply, but not a whole lot. If you have a 80% rated PSU then you're in the good. But it depends on what knd of draw you;re pulling off it. But typically i think it's not really a whole not, not enough to REALLY stand out on the electric bill.


----------

